# camera with optical zoom 10x or ablove



## aroraanant (Mar 23, 2011)

Want to buy a camera with a good zoom(10x or above).
has a budget of 15-17K approx(it can vary a lil bit depending on the options available).
Can even buy from ebay as it offers very good deals on camera like Sony H55 is available for 10250 on ebay n think it is a very good deal,I was planning to buy that only but then thought of taking suggestions from u people.
Now please suugest which one should I buy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 23, 2011)

Samsung wb600 digital camera 12mp ,15x zoom.


----------



## coolest111 (Mar 23, 2011)

go for it....H55 is gr8...@the price....


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

yaah H55 is a good cam
I would suggest you to look for a good deal of Panasonic TZ10 or TZ8 these have superb pic quality


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 24, 2011)

What did u said panasonic,I don't think panasonic cameras are that good...

Plz suggest me a camera better than H55 preferably of canon or nikkon


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> What did u said panasonic,I don't think panasonic cameras are that good...
> 
> Plz suggest me a camera better than H55 preferably of canon or nikkon



Bro please check for online reviews of Panasonic TZ10...its pic qulaity would be definitely better then Sony H55


----------



## choudang (Mar 25, 2011)

would suggest Nikon P100 or extend the budget and try P500 ... go to palika bazar or chandni chowk if you are from delhi ...


----------

